# Weight Loss Dilemma!!



## Jenice Andrews (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi;

Its been 3 years since i have been trying to lose weight with some dedication and pills, i have been able to achieve some weight loss, i consumed pills for weight and followed strict diet followed by workout, but i gained weight as soon as i stopped training.

I am unable to understand is it the pills that helped me lose weight or was it the workout.


----------



## Guillotine (Jun 19, 2014)

Without specifics had to tell, but workouts burn calories, so once you stopped you stopped being calorie deficit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 20, 2014)

Guillotine said:


> Without specifics had to tell, but workouts burn calories, so once you stopped you stopped being calorie deficit.



This seems likely.  Most diet pills are either a total sham, or simply a minor aid to provide a boost.  If you kept the same diet, but stopped training, fat gain is likely.  Weight training burns calories and boosts your fat burning capability throughout the day.


----------



## corey5 (Jun 25, 2014)

Both works for you i think but mostly workout 
works everytime.


----------



## gyro1635 (Jun 25, 2014)

look into iifym  http://iifym.com/about/ and this other site to count ur calories http://www.myfitnesspal.com/welcome/learn_more 
iv been using iifym(counting calories) for over 2 years now and iv both lost weight(over 20 lbs)and maintained after i got to the desired weight i wanted to be at....very simple actually just stay in a calories deficit(eating less calories than u burn) and u WILL lose weight...too calculate how many calories u burn a day, use this calculator    http://iifym.com/iifym-calculator/ 

hope that helped pm me if u have any more questions


----------

